# round Tin



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

any one know where I can buy a bread pan, new or second hand used ratty looking I don't mind. to bake bread this shape, but I don't want to have to get out a second mortgage for it. thanks,,, ;-)))) qahtan


----------



## bekazu (Sep 22, 2009)

My grandmother baked round bread in a 1# coffee can. She would grease it lightly and stand it up to bake.

Chicago Metallic makes a 2 piece hinged pan that together makes a round loaf- - or at least they used to.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Thanks for your info.. Yes I tried the coffee tin, it really isn't what I want but I tried..... It shaped OK but the loaf was far too short, I am sort of toying with the idea of trying to extend the coffee actually I used a large soup can, but to put an extension on it of parchment like you would a souffle.
And Chicago Metalics, they only do sets of 4 latched together and I think they were about $150 plus exchange and plus postage. would work out rather too expencive...... Another place did sets of 2 at $73 with exchange and post comes to about $100 any way they were sold out. ;-)))))
thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, qahtan


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Try using empty coffee cans, they work great.:roll:


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes but they make a very short loaf, not really what I am looking for, Thanks any way.... qahtan


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi qahtan, long time no see. 

~theres always a chance that an antiques fair may throw up a tin for you. We have a couple of permanent sites locally and they often sell old tins quite cheap. Certainly a lot cheaper than you would buy new. Worth a try.

Mother-in-law gave me her ancient one. Not used it yet


----------



## chocdoc (Feb 21, 2010)

cgi.ebay.ca/CRIMPED-ROUND-BREAD-PAN-4-LOAF-SET-BREAD-MAKING-BAKERY_W0QQitemZ250583138546QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0 Here is one on e-bay.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish I could see the top of the loaf, and you'd given some sizes.  But, I think you may want a "Moravian Loaf Pan," which is also known as a Rehrucken Pan; a pain de mie pan (small, closed circular bread mold); or a canape bread mold.  

Start checking around e-tailers who carry a lot of baking stuff.  Your pan or mold will probably end up in the $20 range.  Very few things disappear completely from the world of bread.  No need to start searching flea markets unless you enjoy it in and of itself, nor any need to take out a second mortgage.

BDL


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info on the tins on ebay..... yes that one would be nice, but I don't have an e bay what ever account. this tin actually weighs about 10 pound plus. so I think loaded with dough and I wouldn't be able to get it into the oven .;-(((((
 I was really after the single pan, but thanks any way..... qahtan


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

A kind soul on another sight sent me this form, as you can see I /it made a super round loaf.. it's a pyrex mold. qahtan
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/qahtan/november 09/102_0043.jpg


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Qahtan, check out the local bakery eqpt. supply places, they usually have a large inventory of used baking forms and stuff--dirty and banged up a bit, but they should have it.

Another source is Lockwood industries, they have several locations in Ont..  They sell new stuff, but they also have plants that specialize in re-glazing bakeware, and these plants usually have an inventory of odds and ends


----------



## theob (Feb 24, 2010)

This is probably a useless nonfunctional idea, due to a lack of physical strength, BUT... What about parchment paper, rolled around your dough, and sealed with dough just like you would for holding the corners of a sheet pan down?

I imagine it would work, but is definitely not doing to give you the ideal product you want.

Just a thought.

Nevermind, too early in the morning. The bottom would be completely flat. *self slap*


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

this is the pan a kind soul sent me, also picture of loaf I baked in it and the loaf sliced..... qahtan

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/qahtan/13144.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/qahtan/102_0146.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/qahtan/102_0154.jp


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I may have 2 of those pans like in the e-bay ad , i will look this weekend, well used but they work.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Do you wanna sell them to me..

                                 luvvy,,,;-)))))) qahtan


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

If I can find them sure. I will let you know in a day or 2


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks,,,, ;-)   qahtan


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

https://statich.cheftalk.com/0/0b/0b3e67d4_DSC02339.JPG







I have them, need some cleaning as they have been in storage for a few years, they are steel, I thought aluminum.

PM me what you want to pay, I can figure shipping if you send me your zip code or address, I will only charge cost for shipping.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I have PM you my address etc.... thanks.. qahtan


----------

